# Steamboat Telemark skiing?



## Horn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey all, 
Friend and I will be going through Steamboat next week and wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions off resort for beginner-intermediate 4-5 hr hike and telemark ski?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks much, 
Horn


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Rabbit ears around fox curve or Bruce's trail has some easy slopes where you can get some turns and ski as much or as little as you want. Or you could always hit up buff pass but it is usually pretty crowded with sleds.

Zach.


----------

